# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  rugby stregnth

## rugbyguy

i made a college rugby team, but the older guys ate my freekin lunch at tryouts, i need to gain stregnth and mass and thats it! dont care about bodyfat or looks at all, what is a good cycle for me. (i live in a state with limited supply so if possible suggest popular aas)
im thinking prop and cyp suggestions anyone? plz

----------


## rugbyguy

Oh and i eat plenty of protein, workout 4 days a week with muscle isolation and multijoint excersizes like powercleans and what not, also do sprint and long distance running and swim laps.

----------


## T-MOS

what are your complete stats

age
height
weight
bodyfat %
diet
PCT knowledge

----------


## rugbyguy

I'm 21 6 foot 220 16 percent bf. I would like to weigh as 
Much as possible. I eat 5 meals a day meats veggies eggs. Round 4000 cal. No pxt knowledge pls teach me LOL

----------


## BBronco

Rugby is a game of fitness and balls not strength.try building up a shitload of aerobic and anaerobic endurance then when 70th minute rolls around u tackle and burst as hard as you did the 1st minute. then the tables turn considerabley in your favour

----------


## BITTAPART2

dude, ask #12 if he is still around, this kid is abeast on the rugby field and is no where near your size bro

----------


## powerliftmike

> im thinking prop and cyp suggestions anyone? plz


so the cycle you planned is just 2 different testosterones? thats terrible. if mass and strength were my goals without much consideration for bodyfat then anadrol , test e or cyp, and deca would work well. alot of water weight and strength buildup there.

----------


## number twelve

> dude, ask #12 if he is still around, this kid is abeast on the rugby field and is no where near your size bro


hahaha love it!

----------


## number twelve

but yeah man hit me up

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

....

----------


## number twelve

> *Gear and rugby only mix if you are in a low league.* 
> 
> Id say stay off it if you ever intend for rugby intend to take you anywhere.
> 
> Ur stats are decent enough to put you in the loose forwards if you want a mans game, or if you are a nancy wanna be pretty boy you will not be too big or slow for the backs...
> 
> just work hard on your fitness and speed and give it a few seasons.
> 
> Everyone finds it tough to start with.
> ...


i agree with everything u said except for the part i put in bold...if you are training for rugby and using steroids wouldnt it only enhance your performance...if u keep up your fitness and maintain your overall health it should only help you...why would baseball, football, sprinters and everyone else use them if they didnt help??

now to be fair...i took a step back from rugby once i started my cycle, but the reason for that was i wanted to focus on lifting and getting bigger...not being a better rugby player...and school is kicking my ass : (

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

....

----------


## number twelve

ok yes the issues your discussing are valid but you ignore the original posters statements...he isnt being paid to play...he is on what is most likely and america college team...

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

....

----------


## flanker6

> I know that. Im simply stating my opinion that gear does not belong in this sport and in the long run will be of no real benefit to him.
> 
> Take the fact that today a Welsh touring side or 2nd string International players spanked the ass off the USA eagles. If ground roots rugby in the USA is based on youngsters on gear. In a sport heavily governed from the use of performing enhancing substances, how are you guys ever going to compete as an emerging nation?
> 
> I know you say this kids playing collage rugby, but say for instance he actually develops in to a decent player (on gear), and decides to go to the UK or France for a big wage in a higher ranked team, with out the gear he will not live with the competition.
> 
> But bringing it all back to the present, if he wants to play rugby and can only do it on gear... id suggest finding another sport to compete in.
> 
> Just because you got big strong lads playing, dont mean they are good.
> ...


1st. Does gear really belong in any sport? Maybe, maybe not. In the end rugby is no different than any other pro sport. No one is created equally, and many will do whatever it takes to get ahead ESPECIALLY when money is involved. 

2nd. You assume that a number of our young players are all using, and that by the time the US emerges as a nation that is consistently one of the top 10 nations (probably 10 years away) we will be full of guys that are using. 

3rd. I can probably count on both of my hands the number of elite rugby programs in the NCAA right now. That being said, college rugby players are probably not tested as much as lets say a D-1 football or basketball player is... I play for a team that recently dropped out of the Super League, and I have never been tested or heard of testing at our level of play. 

At his size and playing on a college club, I can see him playing in any position from 1 to 12 over here... If he lands in the front row, the juice wouldn't hurt.

----------


## number twelve

what team did u play for? PM me when u get enough posts!

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

....

----------


## flanker6

Hosting a world cup is probably out of the question for the next 20-30 years. There would be a better chance for Cananda to host a wc than the US. Unfortunately fan support here is terrible. There have been only two or three matches televised nationally this year. San Diego 7s on ABC and D-1 championship on ESPN Classic. I forget the other match....

As for teams on the juice, we have one club in our league that we are convinced that the majority of their pack is using. That's fine and well, they push us around in the scrum for the first 20 minutes, but they are sucking wind for the last 60.

----------


## bag up pr bagpipe

I'm a back row forward. I'm 6ft3 and 242lbs with about 15% bf at the moment I have run 1prop cycle in the off season and got decent results it does effect fitness but only because you put on the extra weight real quick after pct and losing a bit of weight I felt much better in every department on the field than before the cycle. I'm doing an anavar and hgh cycle at the moment will continue the hgh through the season

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

....

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

....

----------


## bag up pr bagpipe

> Where you playing at mate?


play in the uk. what about you?

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

....

----------


## bag up pr bagpipe

Dust the boots off got while before the season starts!!! 
I'm welsh I played in england for a few seasons but I'm back in wales playing now don't wanna say what clubs for obvious reasons.

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

....

----------


## bag up pr bagpipe

> I got to get motivated again... lay offs are shit. Although im always up for starting again come 6 nations time... just a shame 6 nations wasnt in august eh lol.
> 
> How did you find playing whith the Jack Saes? I remember my first run out.... their skill and discipline was A1... being openside i use to have a field day coz without being nasty... they were all soft as shite.... no competition to the valleys in the slightest.. 
> 
> Yeah i can understand what you mean bout keeping a low profile, what reigion you in?


I know what u mean I'm a valley boy myself! But i played nat1 and the packs were pritty big I got 2 be honest they loved a game being forward orientated not sure what its like below that tho. Um cant say what reigion as i've played a few times for the region but I play most of my rugby in the welsh premiership. good 2 have a backrow pal on here from the uk mind. dont fancy the lions much 2 day

----------


## Odpierdol_sie!

....

----------


## number twelve

> Hosting a world cup is probably out of the question for the next 20-30 years. There would be a better chance for Cananda to host a wc than the US. Unfortunately fan support here is terrible. There have been only two or three matches televised nationally this year. San Diego 7s on ABC and D-1 championship on ESPN Classic. I forget the other match....
> 
> As for teams on the juice, we have one club in our league that we are convinced that the majority of their pack is using. *That's fine and well, they push us around in the scrum for the first 20 minutes, but they are sucking wind for the last 60.*


...NY old blue cough cough...lol

----------


## flanker6

> ...NY old blue cough cough...lol


I have a good friend that played for Old Blue. They are some salty dudes... I personally play within the West RFU.

----------

